# Porsche Boxster 987 (2.9) - 2009



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi

A 2009 Boxster for a paint correction with only 20000 kms , the major concern of the owner was the protection of the car not really how "lovely" it would be.
Not very comun here in Portugal...but its nice for a change.
But we tell him that a paint correction would leave the car in top condition and after all he wants to maintain the finish , let be perfect 

Normal rotine of wash and clay










Low readings in the left side of the hood










fast and hard washes make almost every scratch and swirl on the car.




































































Rear bumper and more of the same



































Side


















Front corrected










A little bonus left in the car...



















































Bumper




























































Rear side


















Rims removed and detailed










Here with one layer of Zaino Z2 Pro


















And now finished and after 24 hours with a Crystal Rock layer.



































































Nanolex for the softtop , a great product to use and with a superb result , number one for me :thumb:




































































































Some more to finish..


























Regards

Rui


----------



## Jorge (Oct 12, 2009)

And once again you did it...an AMAIZING DETAIL!!!! :argie:

Fantastic my friend! :thumb:

Best regards,

Jorge


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Jorge said:


> And once again you did it...an AMAIZING DETAIL!!!! :argie:
> 
> Fantastic my friend! :thumb:
> 
> ...


Thanks Jorge :lol:


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Another top job Rui :thumb:

Best Regards

Mario


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looking fantastic,top job...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Very nice Rui! Very nice curves!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks Guys :thumb:


----------



## Lemongrab (Jul 27, 2009)

Muito bem!


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

that looks stunning! cracking work there


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

More great work out of Portugal  

Im looking forward to visiting soon!! 

John


----------



## uzi-blue (Mar 16, 2011)

Amazing work, very nice.:argie:


----------

